# A Prototype car lift for different level loops



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got two loops and want to run your cars on both levels, but it's a reach?
I was looking at the University of Washington's Digital Library last night... man I can get lost in there







!
The pictured car lift was to get supplies to the top of a dam under construction...


















Shows to go ya, if ya look hard enough there's a prototype for most anything! The counter weight rides on the inner track and passes under the car carrage.

Happy Rails!
John


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! 
Never seen a railroad one before, but they were used on canals much earlier.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's an amazing piece of work--especially as a temporary measure during construction. Someone was sure thinking outside of the box! Thanks for the pictures! 

Keith


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dam, thats cool!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the cluster of buildings at the bottom is interesting too. 

JJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing it. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that T.W. ! The terrain in my yard would be perfect for that. I may have to tuck that away in the "maybe someday" file. I'll just be happy to get half of the upper loop in this year though. Nice find !


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

"Wow that's an amazing piece of work--especially as a temporary measure during construction. Someone was sure thinking outside of the box! Thanks for the pictures!" 

Actually it wasn't temporary, it's still there although I don't think they have used it to move railcars in a long time. You used to be able to ride it on the Seattle City Light Skagit tours. It scared the daylights out of my mother in law when we went went many years ago. I'm not sure if it is still on the tours anymore with the post 911 security. 
John


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Need to share the picture of it's use with her.. see if you can offer her a post-ride scare, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Several years ago I started a layout in the back room of what we refer to as "the barn". The bench work and track layout changed through the years but the thing never got beyond the basic stages. While we were cleaning up the room to make space for a new project I was faced with what to do with some of the unfinished portions. One of them was this vertical lift. The premise was to carry a car with a load up to the main line level to join a train to take it off to the processing plant, or whatever..... Anyway, it never got beyond this phase. Before removing it and packing it away I decided to take a movie clip of it in operation, so here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc4Ka5pCFsg 

and this one of the works.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Baxt35#p/a/u/0/UNoZLGE-Y3E 

This is a shot of the carriage.










I'm thinking that some day it might again see the light of day on the Door Hollow Shortline modular layout.


----------

